# huadio.tmp



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone aware of what huadio.tmp stands for?
I've got a pc where Windows Defender asks permission to accept or not a service & drivers change, namely:
Path: c:\huadio.tmp
Detected changes:
driver: huadio
file:c:\huadio.tmp
Publisher: Windows (R) 2000 DDK provider
Digitally Signed By: NOT SIGNED
Product name: Windows (R) 2000 DDK driver
Description: Generic Port I/O
Original name: genport.sys
Creation date: 5/6/2006 12:29 μμ
Size: 5311 bytes
Version: 5.0.2195.1620
Type: drive
Checkpoint: Drivers


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

This appears to be a file (possibly ActiveX) registered to the Pakistan software Export Board (www.pseb.org.pk).

The best thin I would suggest is follow this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=15968

and post a HiJack This Log to the HiJack This Help forum

There is a link to HJT at the bottom of the thread.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Results*

The resulted HJT log following your advice is here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=103768
I suggest this "stub" thread be closed, since now it has become an issue of wider scope.


----------

